# PC in Auto einbauen....?!



## SixDark (5. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte mir einen PC ins Auto einbauen - klingt wahrscheinlich bekloppt, aber irgendwie muß das gehen!  

Leider bin ich punkto Hardware nicht die absolute Leuchte, ich kann zwar PC's zusammenbauen, aber bei speziellen Fragen weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Deshalb möchte ich hier mal gern ein paar Fragen an Euch stellen:

1. Die Komponenten müssen gegen Erschütterungen weitgehend resistent sein, reichen dazu Laptop-Komponenten aus? Oder muß/sollte man auf Spezialkomponenten zurückgreifen? Die Frage bezieht sich hier hauptsächlich auf die Festplatte (ich denke mal nicht, dass eine Festplatte aus'm Desktop-Rechner lange hält wenn sie ständig Erschütterungen ausgesetzt wird, oder?!) und das DVD-Laufwerk.

2. Ich möchte ein Standard-Mainboard verbauen und darauf einen Mobile-Prozessor setzen - da kann ich doch theoretisch ein Sockel-A-MB nehmen und einen mobilen AMD Prozessor draufsetzen. Ich hab allerdings gehört das das BIOS das unterstützen muß, was ist da dran?

3. Gibt es spezielle Mainboards, die stromsparend sind? Wenn ja, wo?

4. Kann man überhaupt Laptop-Komponenten (wie HDD, DVD etc.) an ein Standard Desktop-Mainboard anschließen? Gibt es da Adapter oder geht das generell nicht?

5. Weiß jemand zufällig wo man günstige (kann auch gebraucht sein) TFT-Displays zwischen 7 und 10 Zoll herbekommt?

Ich glaub das war's erstmal mit meinen Fragen. Würde mich auf Antworten freuen und danke schon mal!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## yidaki (5. Juli 2004)

Also nach monitoren kannst du in ebay gucken wenn du dann den richtigen gefunden hast und willst ihn doch neu kaufen such bei geizhals.de oder geizkragen.net

so long


----------



## SixDark (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, hab bei eBay grad schon ein paar interessante Angebote gefunden......

..::SD::..


----------



## SixDark (5. Juli 2004)

Hi nochmal!

Ein Adapter-Kabel für eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte (damit man sie an einem Desktop-PC nutzen kann) habe ich ja gefunden, aber gibt es so etwas auch für das DVD-LW aus einem Laptop?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## JoKne (5. Juli 2004)

Hatte schon länger keinen Laptop mehr, aber das 2,5er HDD laufwerk läuft doch mit normalen IDE Kabel oder?Da brauchste doch kein Adapterkabel... oder täusche ich mich jetzt?

Mit DVD Laufwerk weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber das disklaufwerk aus meinem alten Laptop war ebenfals über die normale IDE schnittstelle mit dem LAptop verbunden.


----------



## SixDark (6. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Also ich weiß nur, dass die Festplatten aus'm Laptop 44 Pin's haben, die normalen im PC aber nur 40 (bzw. 39). Leider komm ich in meinem Laptop überhaupt nicht an die Platte ran um mal nachzuschauen, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall Adapter dafür, das ist schon mal gut.

Für SlimLine DVD-ROM's habe ich mittlerweile auch Adapter gefunden, für andere Laufwerke leider nicht... Aber so nehme ich eben ein SlimLine Laufwerk und dann paßt das...

..::SD::..


----------



## Maximodo (6. Juli 2004)

Lol auch ne Idee hab mir das auch schon mal überlegt. aber nimm doch gleich ein komplettes Notebook 
wollt es mit einem alten Sony Vaio machen war aber irgendwie zu faul das auszutüfteln. Auf jeden Fall zieht dass dann nicht soviel leistung und anschliesen kann man trotzdem alles. Wenn du damit erfolg hast wär schön wenn du mal deine Erfahrungen postest. Vielleicht mach ich mich dann ja auch mal ran wenns jemand vor mir getestet hat *gg*


----------



## zögge (6. Juli 2004)

*ab ins Handschuhfach.*

Hallo.

Habe letzthin im Fernseher gesehen, wie sie in den Staaten ein Laptop in das Handschuhfach montiert haben.
Sie haben das Handschuhfach horizontal unterteilt wobei man die Zwischenplatte rausziehen konnte. Auf diesem wurde der Laptop mit speziellen Clips angemacht, so das man diesen auch mitnehmen konnte. Der Laptop wurde so auf dem Brett montiert, dass man diesen auch noch drehen konnte. Fand ich noch eine geniale Lösung. Die Frage ist nur, ist es erlaubt? 


Grüsse zögge


----------



## SixDark (6. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Das mit dem Laptop hab ich mir schon überlegt, scheidet aber aus verschiedenen Gründen aus:

1. zu teuer für vergleichbare Leistung
2. ungenügende Erweiterbarkeit
3. keine kostengünstigen Standardkomponenten verfügbar (fängt schon beim RAM-Speicher an....)

Das mit dem Handschuhfach ist wahrscheinlich auch bei mir die einzigste Lösung, aber das Teil ist anscheinend in der Tiefe nicht groß genug für ein Standard-Mainboard. Ein Mini-ITX scheidet aber aus wegen der immer noch vorherrschenden Probleme mit verschiedenen RAM-Speichermodulen. Da muß ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Ich hab jetzt mal alles bei eBay zusammengesucht was ich so brauch und komme in etwa auf 800€. Jetzt gehts ran die Komponenten noch billiger zu beschaffen, evtl. auch gebraucht zu bekommen...

@zögge: Eigentlich ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es nicht erlaubt ist! Es gibt natürlich spezielle Normen, die eingehalten werden müssen, aber da ein Laptop ja für den Gabrauch im Auto (und nicht nur da) gedacht ist, ist das mit einem Laptop schon mal kein Problem. Beim Monitor muß man aber aufpassen, das man einen mit erlaubter Norm kauft, sonst erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis.....
Wie ich das Standard-Desktop-Mainboard im Auto noch abschirme ist auch noch so eine Frage, aber das geht alles! Und was die Polizei nicht sieht kann sie auch nicht bemängeln...  

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Juli 2004)

Was möchtet du damit denn  machen?
Willst du damit nur musikhören, oder auch Filme ansehen?


----------



## SixDark (6. Juli 2004)

Die Hauptanwendungspunkt sind eigentlich:

1. Musik hören
2. Routenplanung
3. DVD schauen (aber natürlich nur für den Beifahrer  )

Weitere Punke könnten aber dazu kommen, deshalb will ich das Teil so erweiterungsfähig wie möglich aufbauen.

..::SD::..


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Juli 2004)

Es gibt da einen Theard auf Linuxbasis  der sich um die gleiche geschichte dreht.
Die seite hat leider gerade wohl Probleme, sonst würde ich dir ja einen Direktlink geben. Einfach mal nachher suchen.
Rennt dir ja nicht weg... 
Es ist zwar ein anderer Gedanke dahinter, aber villeicht kannst du da ja etwas aufschnappen, das dir auch gefallen würde.


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juli 2004)

Eine Notebookplatte hat glaube ich 44 Pins, weil das die 40 IDE Pins + 4 Strompins sind. Der zusätzliche Stromanschluss fällt damit weg. Da du aber, egal ob 2,5" oder 3,5" Platte erschütterungsfrei aufhängen musst, ist es im Prinzip egal, wozu du greift. fest mit dem Auto verschrauben dürfte denke ich tödlich sein, es sei denn du fährst eine S-Klasse mit Luftfederung (oder jedes beliebige andere Auto, das wirklich jede Bodenwelle ausbügelt).

Auch würde ich gucken, ob du nicht ein Touchscreen irgendwo auftreiben kannst.

Auf der einen Seite stimmt es zwar, dass die Polizei nicht anprangert, was sie nicht sieht. Aber was machst du, wenn der nächste TÜV Termin ansteht? Da würde ich mich vorher noch ein bischen informieren. Ansonsten hilft Google sehr gut weiter.

http://www.google.de/search?q=pc+in+car+mp3+touchscreen&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Es lassen sich diverse Projektseiten finden, z.B. das zweite Ergebnis.

http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/1734601.phtml

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Bilder von der Bauphase. Man da bekommt man doch sogar als total Laie Lust zu basteln. 

PS: Spricht irgendwas gegen diese VIA Boards mit CPU? Transmeta oder was war das? Sehr stromsparend und die neuen dürften auch stark genug für DVD Wiedergabe sein. Vorteil, die haben alles onBoard, was du brauchst und werden auch oft für diese MediaCenter PCs eingesetzt.

PPS: Bedenke außerdem, dass es nicht ganz einfach stabile 220/230 V Wechselstrom im Auto zu bekommen. Also ließ viel und ausführlich was für Komponenten die Leute verwendet haben und wenn sie 220V Komponenten genutzt haben, wie sie die betreiben.


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juli 2004)

Hier noch ein paar Links, die mir beim weiteren Stöbern über den Weg gelaufen sind.

http://www.dashpc.com/
http://www.mp3car.com/
http://www.elchmedia/
http://www.cartft.com/shop/catalog/il/50


----------



## Sway (6. Juli 2004)

Also ich bin von den ITX Boards mit dem VIA Prozessoren für kleine leise PCs begeistert. 15x15cm, das sollte gut in ein Handschuhfach passen =)

Achja, die gibts auch für ein Notebooknetzteil, also Ideal für den Einbau ins Auto. Ein 1GHz VIA Prozessor kann doch eine menge leisten... mehr braucht man nicht


----------



## SixDark (7. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Links an Euch alle!

Ja, die Sache mit dem VIA Board hatte ich wie gesagt schon überlegt, aber zum Beispiel hab ich hier einen AMD XP 2000+ mit 1,667GHz und der ist beim Routenplanen (zumindest beim Laden der Software und berechnen der Strecke) schon mächtig angestrengt dabei, was soll das mit 1GHz werden?

Außerdem gefällt mir absolut nicht, das man den Prozessor nicht austauschen kann - zuwenig Flexibilität! Von der Größe her und von den Eigenschaften Geräuschentwicklung und Temperaturentwicklung sind sie sicher nicht zu schlagen, das muß ich zugeben. Das ist nämlich auch ein Problem im Auto, die Temperatur! Im Handschuhfach sind in meinem Auto derzeit (wenn es lange in der Sonne stand) durchaus mal schnell über 40Grad!
Aber ich habe evtl. überlegt das Teil unter die Rücksitzbank zu bauen, da dürfte noch Platz für ein Mainboard mit aufgestecktem Speichermodul sein. Außerdem könnte ich in den Metallrahmen einen kleinen Schlitz schneiden für das DVD-Rom.... Das muß ich mir mal ansehen...

Auf jeden Fall muß man bei so einer Sache sehr viel bedenken wie man sieht, einfach drauf los kaufen & bauen ist da nicht...

Was ich noch immer suche ist ein Standard-Mainboard mit Unterstützung für Mobile AMD-Prozessoren. Weiß da jemand eine Seite mit Info's? Ich hab schon bei diversen Firmen wie z.B. ASUS geschaut, aber ich finde keine Info's ob die Boards auch Mobile-Proz. unterstützen. (Wegen dem Stromverbrauch).

Und wenn man eine Playstation in ein Auto einbauen kann ohne sie in irgendeiner Weise umbauen zu müssen, dann sollte das mit einem PC auch gehen... Denke ich mal...

MfG
..::SD::..

PS @Tim: 7" Display mit Touchscreen ist auf jeden Fall klar, gibt's für ca. 260-300€ bei eBay (neu und vom Händler mit Garantie). Günstigere hab ich noch nicht gefunden...

PS2: Der Link mit der Einbauanleitung für einen Audi gefällt mir super, hab zwar keinen A4 sondern einen Audi 100, aber da kann ich mir sicher was abschauen!


----------



## Sway (7. Juli 2004)

Ich hab grad ne Idee! Ein bekannter von mir hat eine XBox in seinen Honda gebaut. Die XBox bekommt man für rund 200€ fertig umgebaut, sprich man kann dort ein andere Betriebssystem installieren. Ich sag mal für Routerplaner ist sowas vollkommen ausreichend. Selbst kleine PDAs haben sowas laufen und die sind bedeutend langsamer. Lass dich nicht von dem GHz Hype anstecken.


----------



## SixDark (7. Juli 2004)

Ja, das ist schon richtig mit den PDA's und der Routensoft, aber die Soft ist meist lange nicht so detailreich - alles schon gehabt!
Ein Bekannter von meinem Onkel hat sich so ein PDA gekauft für ca. 450€ glaub ich, das Teil taugt nicht wirklich was. Gerade außerhalb großer Städte war das Teil nicht brauchbar.

Ich will dort auch kein rasend schnellen Prozessor einbauen, so in etwa was ab 1,5GHz sollte reichen, aber 1 GHz ist für WinXP zu lahm! Und WinXP sollte es sein...

MfG
..::SD::..

PS: Es gibt von XENARC (http://www.xenarc.com) fertige CarPC's, aber zu teuer! Die wollen für so ein Teil mit Celeron 1,3GHz CPU, 512MB RAM, DVD-Rom & 20GB Platte ca. $750 haben (sind glaub ich etwa 600€ im Moment) da ist aber noch lange kein Bildschirm dabei. Kommt man also auch auf 800 - 900€, und dann kommt da wahrscheinlich noch Zoll und so'n Kram dazu....


----------



## KristophS (7. Juli 2004)

öhhm der Poster vor dir meinte glaube ich nicht wirklich einen PDA ,sondern eine X-Box ,das ist eine leistungstartke Konsole ,die man sich zum Komplett PC umbauen kann , ich denke das wäre auch ne gute Idee und einen Fernsehebildschirm einzubauen sollte ein kleineres Problem als ,imho einen empfindlicheren PC Bildschrim.
Allerdings müsste die X-Box auch sehr gut befestigt sein ,was aber wesentlich einfacher sein sollte ( X-*box*) ,da sie ja eine Box Form hat.


----------



## SixDark (7. Juli 2004)

So.......

@KristphS: Ja, ich weiß das er eine X-Box meinte, er redete aber auch von PDA's bezüglich der Ausführung von Routenplanern...

@all_other:

Die Finanzierung steht mittlerweile zu 65% (bin Student, deswegen ist das nicht so einfach  ). Das Geld ist zwar noch nicht da, dürfte aber in nächster Zeit auf meinem Konto eintreffen...  

Ich hab mir da einen Monitor ausgesucht und würde mal gern noch einige andere Meinungen darüber einholen. Schaut ihn Euch doch mal an: 7" Touchscreen Display 

Nächste Woche werd ich mit einem Kumpel (kennt sich mit Autos auseinander- & wieder zusammenbauen aus und ist Diplom-Elektrotechniker) mein Auto unter die Lupe nehmen und uns mögliche Einbaustellen suchen.

Ich werde so weit es geht alles genau dokumentieren mit Wort & Bild, und werd Euch berichten!

MfG
..::SD::..

PS: Die Sache mit dem Desktop-Mainboard welches Mobile-AMD-CPU unterstützt ist aber leider immer noch nicht geklärt... ;(


----------



## Sway (8. Juli 2004)

Der PDA war nur als Leistungsvergleich gedacht, nicht als Alternative. Und 1GHz reicht meiner Meinung nach locker.... aber das ist ne ansichtssache


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juli 2004)

> Und wenn man eine Playstation in ein Auto einbauen kann ohne sie in irgendeiner Weise umbauen zu müssen, dann sollte das mit einem PC auch gehen... Denke ich mal...


Dir ist schon klar, dass ein PC mehr Strom zieht, als eine Playstation gelle? Ohne Spezialnetzteil geht aber weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## SixDark (8. Juli 2004)

Ja, ist schon klar, die Sache mit dem Strom! Darum soll sich mein Kumpel (der Elektrotechniker) kümmern, der hat da mehr Ahnung als ich!

Wie gesagt, ich werde alles genau dokumentieren, auch alle Probleme die auftreten und wie wir sie gelöst haben. Ich nehme mal an wir werden da auf noch mehr stoßen... Die Sache mit dem Board unter der Rücksitzbank hat sich nämlich auch schon aus Platzmangel erübrigt...

Das wird schon....

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## neiky (6. August 2004)

Also ich hab mir die Sache auch schon überlegt. Hatte den kompletten PC schon in meinem Handschuhfach eingebaut. Dann hab ich von nem Kumpel gehört, dass der Airbag durch die elektromagnetische Strahlung aufgehen kann. Und andere Elektronik kann auch gestört werden. Dann hab ich den Adac gefragt, und die sagten , dass es sein kann, dass dein Versicherungsschutz erlischt. 

Dann hab ich mir überlegt einen Pda einzubauen. Aber die haben einfach noch nicht genügend Funktionen für meine Bedürfnisse(Usb,4 Kanal Audio Ausgang,schnelles Betriebssystem usw...)
Also bin ich jetzt wieder am Anfang.
Ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich dachte...


----------



## SixDark (17. August 2004)

Hi!

Das mit dem Versicherungsschutz ist schon so eine Sache, aber wenn ich ein Navi-System einbauen darf und ein Autoradio - wo ist dann hier der Unterschied zu einem PC mit Bildschirm?! Der einzigste Unterschied ist eben, dass ich Filme eben auch während der Fahrt sehen könnte (was ja verboten ist - sehe ich auch ein!), das müßte mir aber nachgewiesen werden im Zweifelsfall...
Der ADAC sagt übrigens zu allem was er nicht kennt "Ihr Versicherungsschutz könnte flöten gehen....  Die interessiert das gar nicht weiter. Es ist ja so, dass ein PC im Auto in Deutschland noch nicht so verbreitet ist, aber solange wie er nicht verboten ist......

Zum anderen hab ich wohl einen Vorteil: Ich habe keinen Airbag (Audi 100 Bj. 1992 hat noch nicht so viel elektronischen Kram drin wie moderne Autos). Aber da der PC mit Gehäuse sowieso nicht ins Handschuhfach passt ist das auch schon wieder egal. Nee, nach den letzten Recherchen an & in meinem Auto hab ich beschlossen den PC im Kofferraum unterzubringen....

Es ist eigentlich auch schon alles da und läuft auch schon, das einzigste was noch fehlt ist der genaue Einbauplatz für den Monitor und der ganze zusätzliche Kabelkram (vom Kofferraum bis zum Cockpit). Geht aber erst ab dem 27 Aug. weiter mit der Planung......

MfG
..::SD::..

PS: Hab mich jetzt aber doch für das VIA Epia System mit 1 GHz entschieden, ist doch besser so...  

Ein PDA kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage! Das ist noch nicht mal der Ansatz einer Alternative. Und wie schon gesagt, solange ein PC im Auto nicht verboten ist.....


----------



## Sinac (17. August 2004)

Hi @all!
Ich mach das auch grade, allerdings auch mir nem zerlegten Notebook.
Das Display kommt vor den Baifahrersitz, kann ans Handschuhfach angeklappt
werden. Das Notebook ist so weit wie mögliche zerlegt und sicher im Handschuh-
fach verstaut. Dann noch nen Playstation Controller über USB, Ne PCMCIA WLAN
Antenne und Tastatur über funk. Eventuell noch das Touchpad verlängern und
dann in die Mitterkonsole unter das Radio.
Strom kommt vom Ziragettenanzünder. Das mit der HDD sollte gehen habe ich
gelesen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoKne (17. August 2004)

Mit nem Laptop sollte das kein Problem sein. Aber mit meinem (geringem) Wissen über Elektronik/Elektrotechnik würde ich behaupten das es nicht möglich ist ein 350 Watt Netzteil oder ähnliches über die Autobatterie zu betreiben.
Die heutigen CPU´s oberhalb von  800 Mhz  saugen über 60W. Ich wüsste nicht wie man das mit  einer Autobatterie (12V) bewerkstelligen kann, auch wenn sie einige Ampere liefert.
Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wenn es klappt und wie es klappt.


----------



## Sinac (17. August 2004)

Das gibt da sone Trafos, die hängste an die Batterie oder an Anzünder und die holen die da 230V bei bis zu 800W raus, sollte man aber auch nur während der Fahrt machen und so dolle ist das für die Batterie auch nicht. Aber bis 300W geht recht gut.
Das Netzteil für mein Notebook macht aber aus den 12V direkt 19V fürs Notebook bei 3,5A

Greetz....
SInac


----------



## SixDark (18. August 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab hier ein Gehäuse für mein MiniITX-VIA-Epia Board mit 1GHz-Proz., dieses hat einen Stromanschluß für 12V / 4,5 Ampere. Das Netzteil hat 62 Watt und sollte für diesen Rechner reichen (läuft ja auch schon...). Also wozu benötige ich unbedingt 220 Volt? Man muß halt nur schauen, das man ein vernünftiges Gehäuse mit Netzteil bekommt.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## carputer (31. August 2004)

*PC-Umbau*

Hier kannst du Netzteile Finden mit denen du einen Rechner mit 12 V betreiben kannst:      http://www.mini-box.com/pw-200.htm

Und hier hat jemand schonmal so was gemacht http://www.epiacenter.de/modules.php?name=Sections&sop=viewarticle&artid=21

An deiner Stelle würde Ich den Rechner in den Kofferraum packen

Schreib mir bitte ne Mail an Tommi924@yahoo.de wenns bei dir geklappt hat denn ich will nen AMD 1000 in nen Mondeo einbauen.


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Wenn ihr das geschafft habt, könnt ihr ja ein tutorial dazu basteln *g* ich hab zwar noch kein Auto, aber sowas hört sich ja echt gut an. Rechner im Handschuhfach... lustige Idee... Oder man schreibt einen Laptop unters dach, um Platz zu sparen? Oder halt unter den Sitz, hatte aber glaub ich wer schonmal geschrieben. Ich find den Thread sehr interessant! Vor allem per W-LAN könnte man ja in der Theorie den Datenaustausch zwischen Auto-PC und Home-PC ermöglichen ;-)


----------



## Spacemonkey (31. August 2004)

@Radhar

Wieso denn in der Theorie?
Ein Kumpel von mir macht das in der Praxis. *g*


----------



## SixDark (1. September 2004)

Hi @carputer!

Ich war gestern bei meinem Elektronik-Experten und wir haben mal kurz durchgeplant wo das ganze Zeuchs hin soll im Auto. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein gebogenes Blech wo ich den Monitor draufschrauben kann. Mal sehen was ich da heut so auf die Reihe bekomme.

Und dann gehts los mit dem Einbau...  

Bilder folgen...

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## JoKne (2. September 2004)

Danke Sinac, gut zu wissen.
Der Laptop scheint wohl das Beste zu sein, werde
ich auch mal (für später) im Hinterkopf behalten ;-).


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2004)

Ich Frage mich, wie man dann beim Laptop die Bildfläche abnehmen kann, per Halterung z.B. ans Handschuhfach klemmen kann, damit das Ding unter den sitz passt. Oder sollte man da eher einen  TFT Monitor kaufen und den Fuß abschrauben / absägen? Das Display des Laptops stört ja eigebntlich wenn es drauf bleibt.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Sinac (2. September 2004)

Ich mach das bei mir so das ich das Display abbau, kabel verlängere und dann das Display vor dem Handschuhfach anschraub, so zum ranklappen. Das Notebook ansich kommt das ins Handschuhfach.

Abbauen ist meistens kein Problem, bie vielen musst du erstmal die Tastatu runter nehmen, dann die Abdekung vor dem Display und schon sind da die Schrauben und die Kabel.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SixDark (5. September 2004)

*Is drinne! *

Hi @all!

So, das Teil ist drinne!  

[ Ich möchte aber nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass beim Einbau eines PC's in ein Handschuhfach auf jeden Fall auf ausreichend Belüftigung geachtet werden sollte! ]

Ich hab mal alles etwas zusammengefasst und ein paar Bilder dazu gemacht. Wer Fragen hat einfach fragen!  

Hier der Link.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------

